# Peptidesuk vs purepeptides



## Rodreguez (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone used both these suppliers? If so which would you recommend?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Using GHRP2, Mod GRF and TB500 from peptidesuk now, really rate them. They are my favorite UK source. SRC are the best US source IMO. Getting back on the MT2 soon too, don't really tan without it ha.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

dusher said:


> Using GHRP2, Mod GRF and TB500 from peptidesuk now, really rate them. They are my favorite UK source. SRC are the best US source IMO. Getting back on the MT2 soon too, don't really tan without it ha.


i went toms peptides last time but cant be bothered with the price this time want uk source, do u reccomend peptidesuk? ive been umming n r over 3 ones.. whats the difference between usa n uk feel wise


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> i went toms peptides last time but cant be bothered with the price this time want uk source, do u reccomend peptidesuk? ive been umming n r over 3 ones.. whats the difference between usa n uk feel wise


Yeah I wanted to try toms, but the price but me off a little. I didn't really noticed a difference between the two mate. I gained water weight, better pumps, sleep, skin etc with both. I just like to speed of delivery from UK sources, no customs issues.


----------



## Rodreguez (Apr 11, 2013)

dusher said:


> Using GHRP2, Mod GRF and TB500 from peptidesuk now, really rate them. They are my favorite UK source. SRC are the best US source IMO. Getting back on the MT2 soon too, don't really tan without it ha.


Have you also tried pure peptides?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Rodreguez said:


> Have you also tried pure peptides?


Was going to give them a try to compare but after a talk with @valleygater I decided to stay with peptidesuk. He tried them and said he noticed no difference.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm holding out for the propeptides sale 1st of July


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

m575 said:


> I'm holding out for the propeptides sale 1st of July


Explain mate I may do if it's worth it and good peptides...


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got some cjc 1295 this week from purepeptides, quick delivery aswell.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

My trial of peptidesUK and pure peptides begins next week


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Explain mate I may do if it's worth it and good peptides...


I've only used them once in the past mate and was happy with them. Granted they more than likely aren't as good as toms stuff or src and you do get what you pay for but they usually end up being like $10 a vial.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> My trial of peptidesUK and pure peptides begins next week


Are you going to do a log for these Paul?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> My trial of peptidesUK and pure peptides begins next week


Will be very interested in this. Don't think there's anyone else on here that could give a more fair review of the difference between them, toms, src etc.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mixerD1 said:


> Are you going to do a log for these Paul?


yes mate it should of been done by now but been run off my feet



m575 said:


> Will be very interested in this. Don't think there's anyone else on here that could give a more fair review of the difference between them, toms, src etc.


thanks mate and I will be comparing with Tom and SRC


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Not at all, cheers, great idea!!


----------

